# Samsung F4500 or Sony W600A 32 inch



## Avneesh Sachdeva (Jun 2, 2013)

which is better? Reviews from users shall be more helpful. As per my research and experience, hd or full hd makes no difference on 32 inch and less sizes. So do not want to go with full hd models.
Samsung F4500 or Sony W600A
or are any of the older models on Sony (32ex550 or 32ex650 edge led models - discontinued, available at very few stores at less rates) or Samsung (32EH5000 or UA32ES5600) worth considering?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know why people say that there is no difference in HD and FHD in a 32inch.
To me there is quite a difference in both.
So I would recommend you to have a look at Samsung 32F5100, not suggesting F5500 as I think you won't be needing the inbuilt wi-fi feature and all.
Can have a look at ES5600 as well, and compare it with F5100 and F5500 and check the price difference too, if you are getting ES5600 below 35k then it is a good deal as I recently checked reliance digital they have given ES5600 a price tag of 37k and they were ready to lower down the price as well.


----------

